# Back Rack Specs



## blakerugg (Nov 18, 2008)

Can anyone please provide me with a set of backrack specs and or pics of how it mounts into the stake pockets? any help is appreciated. im gonna build one out of stainless wesport


----------



## chrisby316 (Nov 27, 2002)

I have one on my chevy 1500 and 3500. Let me know what you need and ill measure and get it to ya


----------



## blakerugg (Nov 18, 2008)

chrisby316;920143 said:


> I have one on my chevy 1500 and 3500. Let me know what you need and ill measure and get it to ya


any chance you could fill in the blanks? also, what size tubing is used and appx how much do you think ill need?

thanks.


----------



## chrisby316 (Nov 27, 2002)

i have the other style back rack, sorry man. the one that protects the whole window


----------



## blakerugg (Nov 18, 2008)

no problem. thanks anyway.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Search is your friend my friend. This has been talked about quite often in the last month. Even the sizes of steel and lengths. Go through a few of them for ideas as well as specs.


----------



## blakerugg (Nov 18, 2008)

maelawncare;920422 said:


> Search is your friend my friend. This has been talked about quite often in the last month. Even the sizes of steel and lengths. Go through a few of them for ideas as well as specs.


i already know exactly what i wanna do, ill upload a draft later. thanks for the tip. For the record the CAD is borrowed from another member.


----------



## blakerugg (Nov 18, 2008)

maelawncare;920422 said:


> Search is your friend my friend. This has been talked about quite often in the last month. Even the sizes of steel and lengths. Go through a few of them for ideas as well as specs.


mae, im yet to find any specs in the threads ive seen, would u be able to point me to a thread that you may be subscribed to?


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Try this one.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=93741


----------

